
A way to manipulate electrons and transmit information quantum-mechanically - DoreenMichele
https://www.rochester.edu/newscenter/quantum-computers-transferring-electrons-397952/
======
ivan_ah
Direct link to paper, preprint:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.05372](https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.05372) and
published:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1566-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1566-8)

------
amelius
> “You and I are quantum systems. The particles in our body obey quantum
> physics. But, if you try to compute what happens with all of the atoms in
> our body, you cannot do it on a regular computer,” Nichol says. “A quantum
> computer could easily do this.”­­­

That sounds too good to be true.

~~~
jfkebwjsbx
It is technically false. Quantum computers do not add computing capabilities,
they are still a Turing machine.

However, in practice, they could solve some problems that would take too long
for a electronic computer. That is, if we manage to build a universal quantum
computer with a big enough working set, which for the moment we don't and we
aren't near that point either.

~~~
bitL
Quantum circuit is used to model quantum computers these days, not Quantum
Turing Machine. QTM is also a different beast than Turing Machine, see e.g.
BQP or PostBQP.

